# Parasites



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I been reading some posts about Parasites when RAW Feeding. I give my dogs DE
Food Grade, but I am understand that it do not work for microscopic size
parasites as coccidia, giardia, bacteria and heartworm.
How you control this kind of parasites in your rawfeeding dogs?
Do you test for it often? If you do how often?
Did you treat it with conventional or natural methods?
I am new to rawfeeding and don't want my dogs to get parasites. I been giving
them DE Food Grade every day.
Juana


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't worry too much about Giardia or Coccidia but do test fecal samples maybe once a year or so. I do recommend testing EVERY puppy out there because most puppies will carry some kind of microbe parasite.

Heartworm is a problem here so I test yearly and then give heartguard prevention once every other month. Some people have natural methods for preventing heartworm but I have yet to see any kind of evidence that they work and heartworm isn't something I would mess around with.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

What is exactly is DE and is it safe to give every day? I have heard other people say to not give it unless there is a problem. I don't know much about it though...


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I asked my vet and he told me it is safe.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

But what is it? Also, I haven't heard of worms being a big problem with raw feeding. I don't take any measures that I didnt take when I fed kibble. Yearly fecal and heartworm pills.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

DE = Diatomaceous Earth

Diatomaceous earth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Parasites associated WITH raw meats are rare.


----------

